# 5D Mark III in camera lens aberration correction



## Slashp (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi all,

Since I switched from my crop body (Canon 350D) to the 3D Mark III (great camera), I found that the Canon 50mm 1.4 I loved is not so good with portraits anymore, I replaced it with the Canon 85mm 1.8 which has a better reach but lots of chromatic aberrations at full aperture. I had high expectations in the in camera lens correction but it seems this lens is not supported (correction data not available).

Is there a list of the supported lenses ? Does anyone know if canon plan to support more lenses through a firmware update ?

Thanks,
John


----------



## lessmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Not sure about the in-camera correction, but ACR (Adobe Camera Raw) also has a database of lenses that it can correct for. I just checked and it does appear to correct for the Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 USM lens.


----------



## Slashp (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Lessmore,

Even in DPP it is supported, but I was looking for the in camera support. My 24-105 4L is supported but not the 50mm 1.4 or the 85mm 1.8.

John


----------



## aloper (Apr 18, 2012)

Actually, the lenses are supported for chromatic aberrations...It's just the profiles for these lenses are not loaded into the 5d mark III by default...

Install the EOS Utility that comes with the camera...then connect the camera to your computer via USB. Open the EOS utility. Once open, click on Camera Settings then Lens Aberration Correction. A window will open with lenses listed. Check and uncheck lenses you want support for...I think there is a limit of 40...don't remember for sure. Once done, click Ok...The profiles will now be available in the camera now...

I did this once and checked that the lenses I have were checked and also checked a few I plan on getting in the future...


----------



## Slashp (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you Aloper, this is exactly what i was looking for 

I Will try tonight.
John


----------



## dericcainphoto (Apr 23, 2012)

I need some help... My EOS Utility says that my 5D Mark III is not recognized. Any ideas?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2012)

dericcainphoto said:


> I need some help... My EOS Utility says that my 5D Mark III is not recognized. Any ideas?



Did you install from the disc that came with the 5DIII?


----------



## superpsilo (Apr 23, 2012)

aloper said:


> Actually, the lenses are supported for chromatic aberrations...It's just the profiles for these lenses are not loaded into the 5d mark III by default...
> 
> Install the EOS Utility that comes with the camera...then connect the camera to your computer via USB. Open the EOS utility. Once open, click on Camera Settings then Lens Aberration Correction. A window will open with lenses listed. Check and uncheck lenses you want support for...I think there is a limit of 40...don't remember for sure. Once done, click Ok...The profiles will now be available in the camera now...
> 
> I did this once and checked that the lenses I have were checked and also checked a few I plan on getting in the future...



Thanks, i didn't know that !

Will it work on my 7D also ?


----------



## RedEye (Apr 23, 2012)

Any chance someone could show a before / after or with /without photo (s) with this technology?


----------



## pdirestajr (Apr 23, 2012)

Does the the in-camera lens fix work with RAW files, or is it just processed jpegs?


----------



## RedEye (Apr 23, 2012)

Good Question!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2012)

pdirestajr said:


> Does the the in-camera lens fix work with RAW files, or is it just processed jpegs?



Just JPGs, but it sets flags in the RAW metadata so that DPP will automatically apply the corrections. Other RAW converts just ignore the flags.


----------



## dericcainphoto (Apr 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> dericcainphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I need some help... My EOS Utility says that my 5D Mark III is not recognized. Any ideas?
> ...



I used the update from canon. It did ask to insert the original disc, and I inserted my 7D disc because my 5D Mark III disc was at work. You answered my question though. Thanks!!!


----------



## ZeuZ (Apr 23, 2012)

Use EOS Utility while connecting your camera to the pc, in 'camera setting/remote shooting' you can get the list with supported lenses. You will see the 85mm 1.8 in the list, just add it to the list for your camera. (not all the lenses are standard included into the camera list) Happy hunting afterwards 



Slashp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Since I switched from my crop body (Canon 350D) to the 3D Mark III (great camera), I found that the Canon 50mm 1.4 I loved is not so good with portraits anymore, I replaced it with the Canon 85mm 1.8 which has a better reach but lots of chromatic aberrations at full aperture. I had high expectations in the in camera lens correction but it seems this lens is not supported (correction data not available).
> 
> ...


----------



## npc2396 (Apr 23, 2012)

Is the 500mm 4.0L IS supported? I see support for the II version but nothing else.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 23, 2012)

In DPP, you must download the profiles for the various lenses, but the 85mm f/1.8 is not yet lested.

Good news though, your 24-70 f/2.8 II is supported


----------



## Otter (Apr 23, 2012)

Where do you find the list of supported lenses? thanks.


----------



## aloper (Apr 23, 2012)

superpsilo said:


> aloper said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, the lenses are supported for chromatic aberrations...It's just the profiles for these lenses are not loaded into the 5d mark III by default...
> ...



Not sure...sold my 7D when I upgraded to the 5D mkIII...Easiest way to know for sure I guess would be to install or open the EOS utility and check while you have your 7D connected...


----------



## aloper (Apr 23, 2012)

dericcainphoto said:


> I need some help... My EOS Utility says that my 5D Mark III is not recognized. Any ideas?



As neuroanatomist mentioned, you have to install the version that comes with the 5D mkiii...older versions don't support the 5D mkiii...and as of now, you can't download the 5D mkiii version from the Canon USA website...so if you don't have the CD...your out of luck for now...


----------



## npc2396 (Apr 23, 2012)

DPP version 3.11.26 is on Canon's website under the 5DIII updates so anyone that currently has DPP installed can download it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 23, 2012)

Otter said:


> Where do you find the list of supported lenses? thanks.


 
Open DPP and select a image, open the tools palet and click on the lens tab. Then under lens data, click update. A list of available lens correction data will be shown. Check the ones you need, the files are very large, so you don't want to check them all unless you have all the lenses.

When you use the lens correction, your cr2 file almost doubles in size, so its not something to just apply to 10000 images.


----------



## Fotofanten (Apr 23, 2012)

Is there a list somewhere that shows all supported lenses? 

Looks like I have to adjust my workflow as soon when my 5D3 arrives... Open in DDP, apply lens correction, convert to DNG, open in ACR and finally finalize in CS5.


----------



## RedEye (Apr 24, 2012)

kinda bummed that they don't support the 135MM 2.0L. It's a fantastic lens to start with but it would be fun to see what a perfected rendition of it appears like .


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 24, 2012)

RedEye said:


> kinda bummed that they don't support the 135MM 2.0L. It's a fantastic lens to start with but it would be fun to see what a perfected rendition of it appears like .



Dont do the mk1 versions of the large whites either


----------



## Flake (Apr 24, 2012)

I just wonder what you're doing to get the 85mm f/1.8 to produce so many CAs as it's not a lens which is prone to them at all! Neither is the 50mm f/1.4 so this has to be something which you're doing wrong.

Photozone tests: 

85mm) _ Lateral chromatic aberrations (color shadows at harsh contrast transitions) are basically a non-issue - this is a very rare characteristic._

50mm) _Similar to most other fix-focal lenses chromatic aberrations (color shadows at harsh contrast transitions) are very low and nothing to worry about._

My advice would be to work on your technique it's better to avoid problems than to try to remove them in post processing. The lens hoods for these lenses are not supplied with them, so it might be worth buying them, and try to avoid the worst high light levels and sharp edges.

Then again the more I think about this the less sense it makes! Taking portraits with a lens wide open and you're getting CA's? on the face?? The background should be blurred out so the only sharp contrast possible is in the in focus areas, i.e. on the face. I've never come across anyone getting CA's in this situation I might have suggested a faulty lens, but it's happening with both of them, are you sure that you're identifying this correctly? There are lots of other potential issues when you open a wide aperture lens up.


----------



## AdamJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Flake said:


> I just wonder what you're doing to get the 85mm f/1.8 to produce so many CAs as it's not a lens which is prone to them at all! Neither is the 50mm f/1.4 so this has to be something which you're doing wrong.
> 
> Photozone tests:
> 
> ...



The issue with the 85mm f1.8 is purple fringing (longitudinal CA). It's quite noticeable at wide apertures in high-contrast areas.


----------



## Flake (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes that can happen, but it's only when you push the lens to extremes, and with that knowledge any user should with minimal adjustment be able to work around to prevent it, and not looking for a cure in post production.


----------



## AdamJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Flake said:


> Yes that can happen, but it's only when you push the lens to extremes, and with that knowledge any user should with minimal adjustment be able to work around to prevent it, and not looking for a cure in post production.



I don't understand your point of view at all. It isn't hard to induce purple fringing in that lens. What's the problem with correction in post production?


----------



## superpsilo (Apr 25, 2012)

aloper said:


> superpsilo said:
> 
> 
> > aloper said:
> ...



Just tried it and works on my canon 500d & 7d


----------



## lexonio (May 6, 2012)

Sorry for hijacking the thread, but does anybody know if this function corrects barrel distortion as well? Thank you.


----------



## abbycatw (Jul 22, 2012)

Does EACH lens have to be attached to the camera for it to receive the data? If so, what is accomplished by checking all the combinations of lenses and teleconverters?

Also, how do I import data for a Canon lens not on the list?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 22, 2012)

abbycatw said:


> Does EACH lens have to be attached to the camera for it to receive the data? If so, what is accomplished by checking all the combinations of lenses and teleconverters?
> 
> Also, how do I import data for a Canon lens not on the list?



No, you just need to use EOS Utility (with the camera connected to your computer) to load the profiles onto the camera. There's a limit to the number it will hold (don't recall, I know it's 20 on older bodies, maybe 30 on the 5DIII?). 

If the lens profile isn't in EOS Utility, it's not available. I expect Canon will add to the list over time, but likely there's little incentive to add old lenses.


----------



## Tammy (Oct 20, 2012)

RedEye said:


> kinda bummed that they don't support the 135MM 2.0L. It's a fantastic lens to start with but it would be fun to see what a perfected rendition of it appears like .



the 135L is supported now!


----------

